# My Johansson (clausing 8520 Mill)



## Coralhound

I picked this up last December,  I was able to purchase it from the original owner who lived near Philadelphia.  He was in his 90's and purchased the mill new in December 1953.  He was a tool and Die Maker and this machine was in his basement for personal use.  You can see from the pictures that there was very little wear on it.  It was missing collets, but had the fine feed wheel and came with a DIY vise.  I have a 3" Kurt that refurbished and I plan to install soon.  You can see by the badges that Clausing had purchased Johansson but used the existing castings and slapped a Clausing badge on it. You can see that the ways still have a good bit of hand frosting on them. I was able to purchase a table drive last week and hope to install this week.  
I love this Mill. These pictures were taken just after I set it up from the move and before I wired it up.  









Owner inscribed Date of purchase. 



lost of frosting 






The Atlas Clausing Badge


----------



## Tamper84

Very cool!!!

Chris


----------



## Buickgsman

Super nice machine!


----------



## itsme_Bernie

They are beautiful machines- not easy to find so nicely frosted!  I did find one this year (for a friend), but very rare..   Good for you


Bernie


----------



## the gentleman

What is a Johansson going for these days ?     YOU HAVE A GREAT MILLING MACHING


----------



## Coralhound

the gentleman said:


> What is a Johansson going for these days ?     YOU HAVE A GREAT MILLING MACHING



I paid $2500, more than I wanted to but couldn't pass up on its condition and 1.5 hours away.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow, a great looking machine that was well cared for. congrats.


----------



## Splat

Dragging this one back to life. 


So I finally see someone else with a Johannson B12! Nice machine, Coralhound!  I think $2500 is right for this machine in that condition. The funny thing is mine only has a handle on the left side of the table. I've not seen another Johannson except for yours now and all the Clausings have two handles on the table too. The only thing I can figure is my B12 must be a very early model. I need to replace a few of the gib screws on the Y axis. One of the screws actually broke off the other day when I was readjusting the gibs, which I haven't done since I first got the mill. They are a very nice small knee mill. I've had a few offers on mine but I don't see a need to sell. It does what I need so far. Are you using MT2 collets or have you got an MT2/ER adapter like I've heard some guys use?


----------



## Don B

Coralhound said:


> I paid $2500, more than I wanted to but couldn't pass up on its condition and 1.5 hours away.



What sweet little mill, I would have paid the $2,500 and probably more, LOL, their's no substitute for quality, and it looks as though you've got your self a nice quality machine, it looks very rigid for it's size.)


----------



## chuckorlando

Yea you cant put a old machine in that kinda condition in the same class as 99% of them when price is concerned. Thats dang near a brand new machine with the "once apon a time quality". Very nice


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box

Beautiful machine, I would pay that much for it. Great buy. You might want to go with a bigger vise. I have the original clausing vise and it's 4". -J


----------



## Splat

Tool-in-the-Box said:


> Beautiful machine, I would pay that much for it. Great buy. You might want to go with a bigger vise. I have the original clausing vise and it's 4". -J



I'm using a 4" vise, too, and I think it's perfect size for this mill.


----------

